# Brazil Peacock'n



## slacktide913 (Mar 9, 2016)

Headed to the Amazon in Feb for a week chasing peacocks. Though I initially plan to go conventional, I'm wanting to buy and bring my own fly setup, but to be honest, I don't know much about the discipline other than a few things I've read. 


Any and all information welcomed.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Its incredible.
You CANNOT control a 5 pound fish....much less a 10, 15, 20 pounder. The strike is violent. Although peacocks, just like our bass, like structure, you learn not to throw near structure or they just break you off. 65 pound braid is standard and they can break that on the strike.

Think fast....fastest possible presentation. And when they miss your lure you will need to go faster. As in as fast as humanely possible. Then speed that up.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.peacockbassflyfishing.net/rods-and-reels/

Hereâ€™s a suggestion on rods and reels from a peacock bass outfit in Brazil.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://tailwatersflyfishing.com/blog/essential-gear-peacock-bass-fly-amazon/

Another peacock bass outfitter with some suggested set up and tackle recommendations.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

If I were going, and hopefully I will some day, I would take my quality 8wt and 10wt. I would also look on EBay for a good used 9-10 wt as a backup. There is usually several older models available at a good price. Then when you get back you can sell it to the next gay that is going. I would do the same for the reel. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Fantastic that you’re going. You have plenty of time to get fly gear and learn how to use it. Sounds a lot like redfishing with a fly- relatively short shots.


I’d get on the Orvis Learning Center - lots of good info - 

Look at instructional videos. I’d suggest a Lefty Kreh’s.

I’d consider booking a Redfish fly trip, get some time on the bow, get a taste of a Guide telling you what to do, the language they use.

I wouldn’t spend a fortune on gear unless you really like top dollar stuff. 

Odds are your outfitter will have gear, be sure and check that out -

Sounds like a great trip-


----------



## slacktide913 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm actually shocked how few 9wt setups there are for sale on ebay. I can't seem to find anything that I yall have suggested. Meanwhile over on the sage website, the permit setup is only 1600...cant make myself spend that much as much as I want to. She is fine


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd consider picking up a Redington Vice combo, probably use the line that comes with it to get rolling and maybe do a line upgrade before your trip. $300. 

If you get hooked on fly fishing, you can use it as a backup. We have a Redington Crosswater 8 wt Rod that still fishes just fine.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Go to your local fly shop if youâ€™re in Houston go to fishing tackle unlimited in Katy and talk with Andy he knows his stuff and can get you rigged out. Bayou city angler and Gordy and sons also have good fly selections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJT78596 (May 31, 2017)

I took a 7wt and a 9wt a few years ago, and was never under gunned. The 7 got used the most, but the 9 came in handy when we fished in some of the back "logoons". I caught several over 10, and one that was pushing 20. The initial strike is violent, and then it's pretty much over. No blistering runs, and you'll spend most of the time playing tug-o-war, and do very little reeling. Take a mix of streamers in bright colors, up to 2/0, and definitely go weedless. 

I had an enjoyable trip, and caught a lot of different fish.


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Awesome. Iâ€™d love to do a trip like this someday.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

On my bucket lust for sure..... I'd go to Bayou City Angler and talk with them about your trip. For a peacock bass you may need a 12 wt rod. Those are some aggressive fish. Excited for you.... once in a lifetime trip.

Dave


----------

